# Spraying Alfalfa



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Noticed yesterday morning that I had a some holes cut in a few leaves and found a small 3/8" long green cutworm. Does not appear widespread.....yet. My spring planted alfalfa ranges from 4" tall to 8" tall(some germinated later). I suppose that I could do more damage with the tractor spraying for insects than it would benefit IF the infestation is relatively small. Two questions; about how long am I from full flower stage and about how tall can your alfalfa get before you do alot of tractor damage when spraying?

Regards, Mike


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

In my opinion if its 4"-8" I wouldn't drive anything over it. It all depends on what part of the cycle your alfalfa is in. My first cutting this year was prob close to 24"-26" inches. I think you have a ways to go before it flowers but I could be wrong. I'm not looking at it, just going off past experience. Last year on my first RR alfalfa field that I planted, it took me about 2/12-3 months before I cut it the first time. But ur further south than I am so yours might come on quicker. I would let those roots get down deeper before I did anything to it whether it was mowing or spraying it since its 4-8 in tall. I think you will just mash it down and then where the tracks are it will prob just flower out.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Get a plane in and spray the weevil! Don't waste any time either. Mel


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I thought it was a cutworm? Not a weevil? Vol....better have an experienced eye look at that. Could just be a cutworm or could be a weevil larva? I'm guessing its a cut worm but you never know. I would think you would see a lot more weevils around then just one worm. Those "cutworms" aren't actually worms. They will turn into caterpillars for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CockrellHillFarms said:


> They will turn into caterpillars for whatever that's worth.


Yeah, its a caterpillar now....not a weevil larvae. They are widely scattered in the field so I am going to keep an eye on the them and hope it does not turn into a plaque. Most likely a miller moth caterpillar.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Waterway64 said:


> Get a plane in and spray the weevil! Don't waste any time either. Mel


We rarely spray our own alfalfa, use a plane. But of course, most of the time when we need to spray it, we are in the fields planting row crops so we don't have time anyways. But I agree, have the spray (if required) flown on.


----------

